# Aphis bse update usa



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, May 18, 2012 

Update from APHIS Regarding a Detection of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) in the United States Friday May 18, 2012 

http://transmissiblespongiformencep...05/update-from-aphis-regarding-detection.html



flounder


senior layperson


----------

